# Huron 12-28-2013.... Incredible!



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

We went out of Huron this morning for one last chance of fishing in 2013. Wind was blowing from the southwest.












Went to 32 feet in front of Cranberry and trolled northeast to 38 foot of water. There was a mud line around the 32 foot. There were great marks to 36 feet and then they thinned out. The first couple of fish were smaller and but they got bigger as the day progressed. 












We caught the first couple of fish on reef runners 108 back (Pink Squirrel) and a couple on a homemade lure. They slowed down a bit so we switched things up and with rogue perfect 10's with an 1.5 oz weight ahead of them. 38 - 44 foot leads were the ticket. Speed was .9 to 1.1 mph. Clown was going well and then they switched to purple backed bodies. Around 12:30 the big fish started to hit.
























The wind started to pick up and the mud started to mix in with the clearer water. We started to pull the bigger fish towards the 36 to 38 foot range. Then the board sinker came. It ended up being my new personal best at 13.1 pounds! We ended our day after that fish thinking that would be the best way to end this incredible 2013 season. The fish came on a perfect 10.












We had some requests for fish fry's for New Years eve so we kept some fish. We ended the day going 11 for 12.











It was a great day on the water and nice ride back in. 













Back at the ramp there were around 10 trailers in the parking lot. The ramp was in good shape.












Frank thanks for the incredible season!


Santa brought me a Gopro and got to play with it today. I got some of the bigger fish on the camera including the big one. I hope to figure out the downloading and Youtube thing in the next couple of days to post it. Good luck if you get out tomorrow and be safe!

John


----------



## pearleyes (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice! Oh I wish I could have been there.


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

great job!!!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Way to go guys. Guess we shouldn't have listened to the weather man. They were calling for it to be a lot rougher.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

sure wish WORK wouldn't get in the way every time there is decent weather to get out.....awesome job on the fish really wish I coulda been up there to end my season that way


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

Great job guys! Dang we tried 1 oz 50 back with the perfect 10 the day before and didn't get a bite but had to have been close to the same depth.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Congrats on your big fish Tigger!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dogboy (Jan 21, 2008)

Way to go John, what a way to end the year!


----------



## gotithooked1 (Dec 12, 2007)

What a great way to end the 2013 season. I had the opportunity to fish with a great group of fishermen throughout the year that really made it enjoyable. Looking forward to the upcoming season,it will be here before you know it.(Wednesday is Jan.1,2014). I am sure Tigger and my wife are still lookihg for the cure for us. LOL. Congrats on the 13lber.John....we have been chasing it for a while. Now for the 14...
Hope to see everybody in the "SPRING FLING"....Frank


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice job John and Frank. Great fish John!!! 
I'm off til after the New Year. Might try tomorrow


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Great going guys!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Great job guys! Got a late start but we were out there and saw you net a few but we could not get anything going. Tried RR's high and low, DHJ high and low - nothing. Heard you on the radio about the perfect 10's with 1 1/2 oz. Did not have any perfect 10's so tried shallow diving rapalas behind 2 oz wts and got 3 pull-backs. But by then the day was getting short and we had to quit. First skunking of the year :S but as "chilly-willy" said on the radio: "better than working on the honey-do list."

Till next year


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome. Looks like a great day.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on your new pb walleye Tigger! Just awesome!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. 

Frank and I would always joke about getting in the 13 pound club.  

Jason for whatever reason they wanted those perfect 10's with the inline weight. I imagine you were in the same depth range. We figured they were down 27 feet plus/ minus a couple. 


Well I think I got the Gopro / Youtube thing figured out. Some footage from yesterdays trip.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

AWESOME - great way to end the year. I also got a GoPro for Christmas - need to get it figured out.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats on the pb. loved the video


----------



## flobbest (Jul 23, 2011)

First post.....



I've been around here for a while but never felt compelled to post before. Why, I don't know, I'm pretty low profile anyway, plus, I'm from that state....you know the one, it starts with an M, so there's that whole deal. I know the vast majority of you guys are cool but you know there's a few out there that resent us coming over there and catching "your fish". BTW, any walleye that comes to my net over 24" goes back in the lake (unless you're going to mount it).



Anyway....the reason I'm posting, is to thank John "Tigger" for the generous tip yesterday at Huron. I was one of the pack that was trolling NE out in front of Cranberry (blue/white 25" Triton). We were struggling all day pulling RR and DHJ 100 - 140 back. On one trolling pass we just happened to be in sync with Tigger and were running parallel at the exact same speed. Towards the end of the pass, I saw then net a fish, (we notice that stuff don't we) great I said, go job guys. About 3 minutes later, they net another!!! Huh, I said, one fish right next to me.....OK, two fish right next to me.....hmmmm, wonder what they're doing that I'm not?? No sooner than they get the second fish in.......they have another fish on!!! OK, that's it, I grab the radio and say "hey you guys in the red Lund, what the heck are you guys doing over there? You're making me look bad." Well it took them a minute to answer cuz they were kinda busy with all the dang fish!! Then they come back and say they were running perfect 10s 40 back with a 1 1/2 oz. inline. 



Well I didn't have any perfect 10s, and I didn't have any 1 1/2 oz. inlines either. But I did have a bunch of #14 Huskys, which John said might work. So on the next and final pass, I put out two rods with #14 HJ with a 2 oz. inline, one purple perch (my personal favorite) and one fire tiger. I ran one 26' back and the other 30' back. We caught 3 fish on that pass, two on the #14s Huskys and one on a RR 115 back. Ended up with 8 fish for the day (all released) but I think if I had talked to Tigger earlier and got the right program, we would have had a much better day. 



It was still a great day. Just to be out there one last time (for us) was awesome. I just wanted to say thanks to John "Tigger" for the heads up yesterday. And to all the other unselfish individuals who have contributed over the years to help others (like me) put more fish in the boat. Have a great rest of the winter and I'll see you on the water in March (I hope). Be safe.



Frank


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool video!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats on enter the club. Great job on the video (the hugging part may have been a little too much). 
Definitely hard core


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

flobbest said:


> ...Then they come back and say they were running perfect 10s 40 back with a 1 1/2 oz. inline.
> 
> 
> Well I didn't have any perfect 10s...


What are perfect 10s, aside from Scarlett Johansson?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Sam I hope I never loose that excited feeling after catching a fish. I will be 50 this year and still feel like a kid inside while fishing.

Apeship, that one color was hot. There was one that was similar with a greenish stripe under the purple back. We also caught some on a chrome clown one. Sorry I don't know all the colors for those yet but I will soon.


Flobbest, Glad it worked out. Man you have a nice boat!!!! I loved watching that thing make the run back up for another pass. I wanted to try some hj-14's also but never got to it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone.
> 
> Sam I hope I never loose that excited feeling after catching a fish. I will be 50 this year and still feel like a kid inside while fishing.
> 
> ...


Good job! The purple backed 10s are table rock gold and lady. Lady has the greenish stripe you mentioned...if memory is correct.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice fish and great VIDEO.....thanks for sharing your trip.

Good luck....be safe out there.


----------



## flobbest (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks John, I'm a pretty fussy guy and am ususally not thrilled with much of anything I have (except my wife of course), but I gotta say.......I LOVE MY TRITON!!! I would be happy to have you aboard anytime, maybe next year.....and your tackle box!! Take care.

Frank


----------



## flobbest (Jul 23, 2011)

Smithwick perfect 10s 

http://www.smithwicklures.com/


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

They are a new improved shallow Rogue. the bill is a bit longer and wider, and they hav a single large ratlle (clunker) rather than many bbs (baby rattle or hiss lure).


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I was out there at the same time as you guys and did not have any perfect 10's so I did some research. Here are the colors mentioned.
AYU:
 
Table Rock Gold:
 
Emerald Shiner:
 
Lady:
 
Lemon-lime Crush:
 
Clown:
 
Link to the Smithwicks site has already been posted. Now I just need a bigger tackle box!


----------



## flobbest (Jul 23, 2011)

Jim, 

I can't PM until I have 5 posts but just wanted to say thanks for the offer to fish together. I have your number. Take care.

Frank


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Got it, thanks Tigger.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

does rogue make perfect 10's???


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes. There a wider wobbling, deeper diving version with a deeper thump to rattle. Action is more comparable to a Ripstick than a HJ.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

ApeShip said:


> What are perfect 10s, aside from Scarlett Johansson?


Perfect. 10 is a two and eight beers!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

TIGGER said:


> Well I think I got the Gopro / Youtube thing figured out. Some footage from yesterdays trip.
> 
> 13 pound walleye - YouTube


You got the GoPro for Christmas, we got a Roku. So just watched your vid on the "big screen". Very nice! And this is the real reason I wanted the Roku, to watch REAL fishing. Thanks.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Apeship, I wanted it for the fishing trips but knew it would be great for the family also. I have 2 girls ( 5 and 10 years old) with a trip planned for Disney this spring. The footage should be great!. 

The attached video of this trip took 2-1/2 hrs to load on youtube for me and it was only 5 minutes long. We only have dial-up and I don't have a smart phone. There is a weird situation with our house location and providers. 

Anyone have any other ideas on faster loading of youtube videos?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The Rogue perfect 10's are great for trolling at the slower speeds because they are suspending baits with a larger lip. The bait has a rolling wobble with a nice rattle chamber. I am interested trolling them with leadcore in rough water.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

John: Couldn't you do your editing at home and save to SD card. Take it friend/family members house for uploading or ask them to do it for you?


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

How about at work if your employer is cool with it? Go in early, at lunch or after work, do it on your own time.

Or if you have a laptop with wireless, there are hotspots everywhere, fast food joints...

2 quick questions on the GoPro, is it always wide angle (fisheye) and why was the audio so muted?

My wife loved the opening scene heading out from the river.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom and Ape those are some great ideas. 

Ape, the camera has an optional waterproof case for shooting underwater footage down to 131 feet. I think it muffles the sound. This gopro has optional width adjustments for field of view. It was on its widest setting, there are 6 other narrower settings I haven't tried yet. You can also adjust the picture quality by adjusting "frames per second" , Max setting is 30 pictures / second for high definition and as low as 10/ second. I was afraid with my dial-up that the higher frame per second would take a week to load. Part of the sound problem I think was holding the camera against the fishing rod and net, vibrations. I am going to try it on some lure making videos for the tackle making forum without the waterproof case.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome Fish, and great video!!!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's an awesome video! Congrats again John for finally getting your 13!!!
I still say it would be great tv for someone to do a reality show on all you hardcore Erie walleye guys. Especially during the fall brawl. Call it EyeBusters or whatever.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

John, finally had a chance to see the video. Awesome hearing how excited you were to see that fish in the boat. Congrats on an awesome catch! Many more to you guys is year. 

Js9


Ps ... Had to get Marty a gopro for his birthday. Loving the flexibility with this little camera. I'm sure they have a mount for little Mickey ears so you can get some kid cam shots when you go to Disney


----------

